# 2 million gallon acquarium



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

It was shot at the Okinawa Churaumi Aquarium in Japan.
The main tank called the 'Kuroshio Sea' holds 7,500-cubic meters (1,981,290 gallons) of water and features the world's second largest acrylic glass panel, measuring 8.2 meters by 22.5 meters with a thickness of 60 centimeters. Whale sharks and manta rays are kept amongst many other fish spe More..cies in the main tank.
The music is "Please don't go" by Barcelona.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

that scuba diver is a soldier


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow...that's the most amazing one I've ever seen.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

its beautiful


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's just amazing


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

That was absolutely great to watch, the HD just makes it amazing


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> That's just amazing


 I wonder how much the acrilic alone cost. It was 2ft thick!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Unreal tank


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Very cool tank, this would make for a really cool screen saver also.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

AWSOME TANK!!

What do you guys think, 10-12 rbp for life?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

^^10-12 monster rhoms for life


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Howd the f*ck did they get a whale shark in that. those things are MASSSSSSIVE


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

db04ph said:


> ^^10-12 monster rhoms for life


More like 100-200 monster rhoms for life









That is just an awesome site, good post


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

seen this on mfk i get a warm feeling watching this video i dont know why but it seems like therapy.
this video is inspiring


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

dude that is the sweeetest thing i ever seen!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah if that is only the 2nd largest i wanna see the largest


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

get out your python... it's time for the weekly 25% water change HAHAHA

that is an awesome tank.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You could breed any kind of fish you want with a tank that size.. Maybe not whale sharks but piranha wise..imagine if that tank was an amazon biotype.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful.

Out of anything in there I wonder how much it costs to keep those whale sharks properly fed. I sure dont see any krill in there!

That guy who filmed that, his website is pretty good also. Jonrawlinson.com


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Trigga said:


> You could breed any kind of fish you want with a tank that size.. Maybe not whale sharks but piranha wise..imagine if that tank was an amazon biotype.


Don't get me wrong, I wasn't in the hobby for the wrong reasons, but damn, I would LOVE to see a huge fish or something dropped into a tank like that with several thousand healthy and hungry piranhas. It sounds great, but having experienced piranhas a lot, I can still picture themselves hiding in fear and smashing into the tank walls to get away, haha.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

damn. Thats juz unreal. damn


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That is amazing no two wways about it


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW!!

I'd love to go there with a comfy beach chair, a cooler full of refreshments, and pocket full of some killer buds all rolled up and just spend the day right in front of that window!!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow.....so how many gallons would I need to keep just one Whale Shark?:laugh: Good find, that's absolutely amazing.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> Wow.....so how many gallons would I need to keep just one Whale Shark?:laugh: Good find, that's absolutely amazing.


I would think at least a 180g for life


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

WOW. thats amazing. utterly stunning. its like my dream scuba dive haha.

i have to go there someday. amazing. how cool would it be if hat was your living room


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i could watch that for hours. i wonder what the filtration and other maintenance are really like. probably a dozen fx5s. haha


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

philbert said:


> i could watch that for hours. i wonder what the filtration and other maintenance are really like. *probably a dozen fx5s.* haha










i dont think so. that would have no effect what so ever

they probably use massive protein skimmers. however i think they may use a misture of giant proteing skimmers and filtered sea water pumped in from the harbour.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> i could watch that for hours. i wonder what the filtration and other maintenance are really like. *probably a dozen fx5s.* haha










i dont think so. that would have no effect what so ever

they probably use massive protein skimmers. however i think they may use a misture of giant proteing skimmers and filtered sea water pumped in from the harbour.
[/quote]

i agree wuth you trigger cuz imagine mixing that much salt with a barrell


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That video is great !!
Nicely filmed in HD quality too.. makes everything look neat !

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I forget what show it was, but they had this aquarium on discovery HD. They discuss how they filter ocean water from miles out to the tank and the size of the acrylic. I forget how much it costs.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Amazing tank....This one is small compare to the 8 million gallon Georgia Aquarium.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Amazing tank....This one is small compare to the 8 million gallon Georgia Aquarium.


My friend just got back from Atlanta a few weeks ago when she got to go scuba diving with the whale sharks down there in the aquarium.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow! That is insance. Id hate to be standing there if that ever got a crack in it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> My friend just got back from Atlanta a few weeks ago when she got to go scuba diving with the whale sharks down there in the aquarium.


She has to pay the aquarium to swim with sharks?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> My friend just got back from Atlanta a few weeks ago when she got to go scuba diving with the whale sharks down there in the aquarium.


She has to pay the aquarium to swim with sharks?
[/quote]

I'm not sure but I'm guessing you have to pay to swim with sharks at the aquarium.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> i could watch that for hours. i wonder what the filtration and other maintenance are really like. *probably a dozen fx5s.* haha










i dont think so. that would have no effect what so ever

they probably use massive protein skimmers. however i think they may use a misture of giant proteing skimmers and filtered sea water pumped in from the harbour.
[/quote]

They do pump in sea water from miles out. It was on the discovery channel show I watched.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Amazing tank....This one is small compare to the 8 million gallon Georgia Aquarium.


The 8 million gallon Georgia Aquarium isn't all one tank, though, so if this is the second largest tank, anyone know what the largest one is?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

The Shedd Aquarium in Chicago used to be the worlds largest aquarium for the longest time until the georgia one opened up! The monteray bay aquarium has the world's largest single paned window...

1. Discovery Cove - Orlando, FL 
Discovery Cove is an Orlando, Florida theme park where guests can interact with a variety of marine animals, most notably bottlenose dolphins. The park, which is operated by the Busch Entertainment Corporation (the theme park division of Anheuser-Busch) is adjacent to SeaWorld Orlando. In addition to swimming with dolphins, Discovery Cove guests can interact with exotic birds, tropical fishes, sharks, rays and land mammals.

2. SeaWorld - California , Florida, Texas

SeaWorld is a chain of marine parks in the United States, with operations in Orlando, Florida, San Diego, California, and San Antonio. The parks feature killer whale, sea lion, and dolphin shows and zoological displays featuring various other marine animals. The parks' icon is Shamu, the killer whale.

3. Georgia Aquarium - Atlanta, GA
The Georgia Aquarium, located in Atlanta, Georgia and is billed as the "world's largest aquarium" with more than 8 million US gallons of marine and fresh water. This aquarium has more than 100,000 animals of 500 different species. The aquarium's notable specimens include young whale sharks (Norton, Alice, and Trixie) and four beluga whales (Nico, Natasha, Marina, and Maris).

4. Living Seas - Epcot, Orlando
Dive below the waves and discover a magical world of water-filled wonder in one of the largest man-made ocean environments. The whole family will delight in finding Nemo and all his friends among the fascinating fish and other denizens of the deep! Marlin, Dory, Pearl, Gil, Bruce the shark and, of course, Nemo can all be seen in breathtaking underwater environments and interactive stations that provide fun and learning for everyone.

5. National Aquarium - Baltimore, MD

The aquarium has an annual attendance of 1.6 million to see its collection of 10,500 specimens of 560 different species. Particular attractions include the dolphin display, rooftop rainforest, and central ray pool, and multiple-story shark tanks.

6. Monterey Bay Aquarium - Monterey, CA 
Among the aquarium's numerous exhibits, two are of particular note. The centerpiece of the near shore wing is a 33-foot high tank for viewing California coastal marine life. This tank was the first in the world to simulate tidal currents on a large scale, enabling the aquarium to keep live California Giant Kelp. The second exhibit of note is a one million gallon tank in the Outer Bay Wing which features the world's largest single paned window.

7. John G Shedd Aquarium - Chicago, IL

John G. Shedd Aquarium in Chicago in the United States was at one time the largest indoor aquarium in the world with 5 million gallons of water and 22,000 fish; it has since been eclipsed by the 8 million gallon Georgia Aquarium in Atlanta. It contains 1500 species including fish, marine mammals, birds, snakes, amphibians, and insects. The Shedd's newest permanent exhibit is "Wild Reef". This exhibit attempts to recreate a Philippine coral reef and is based on the Apo Island Marine Reserve, complete with living coral, multiple species of fish and rays, and a collection of sharks. The main draw of this attraction is a 400,000 gallon shark tank with twelve foot high curved windows, allowing visitors a "divers-eye view".

8. New England Aquarium - Boston, MA 
The New England Aquarium, located in Boston, Massachusetts is one of the most prominent and popular public aquariums in the United States. The principal feature of the Aquarium is the Giant Ocean Tank, a cylindrical 200,000 gallon tank simulating a Caribbean coral reef. This tank houses sharks, turtles, and many smaller reef-living fish. Open at the top, the concrete tank is surrounded by a walkway that spirals down from the top level allowing visitors access to 52 different windows which offer views of the reef from every angle and level. At the bottom, the tank stands in a large, square 150,000 gallon penguin exhibit, hosting three different penguin species; African penguins, rockhopper penguins and little blue penguins

9. Tennessee Aquarium - Chattanooga, TN

The Tennessee Aquarium in Chattanooga, Tennessee is the largest freshwater aquarium in the world. The original "River Journey" facility is organized around the theme of "the story of the river", following the path of a raindrop from high in the Appalachian Mountains to the Gulf of Mexico. Approximately 2/3 of the walk the facility's display follows this theme, with the rest given over to smaller aquatic exhibits hosting organisms from around the world.

10. Aquarium of the Pacific - Long Beach, CA

The aquarium features a collection of over 12,500 animals representing almost 1,000 different species. The facility focuses on the Pacific Ocean in three major permanent galleries, Southern California and Baja, Northern Pacific and Tropical Pacific.

11. The Texas State Aquarium - Corpus Christi, TX
The Texas State Aquarium consists of exhibits that display a variety of ecosystems found in the Gulf of Mexico and coastal Texas, from coral reefs with sharks and barracuda swimming about to jetty systems populated by crabs and flounders to East Texas swamps and their alligators. Specialty tanks are dedicated to some of the most curious forms of sea life, such as octopuses, turtles, and sea horses. In the touch pools, guest can touch a stingray or bamboo shark if that's what you really want to do. The latest addition to the aquarium is Dolphin Bay, a protected environment for Atlantic bottle-nosed dolphins that are unable to survive in the wild.

12. Ripley's Aquarium - Myrtle Beach, SC

Ripley's Aquarium is a $40 million, state-of-the-art, 87,000 square-foot aquarium experience, located at Broadway at the Beach in Myrtle Beach, SC. At the aquarium, Visitors are surrounded on all sides by menacing giant sharks as they travel through Dangerous Reef, a 750,000 gallon tank, on a 330-foot moving glidepath. Other spectacular features at Ripley's® Aquarium include Ray Bay, highlighting a variety of rays from multiple viewing levels and Friendship Flats, where guests touch Atlantic rays, Southern rays, Cow-Nose rays, Spotted Eagle rays and Bonnet-Head sharks. Rainbow Rock offers a stunning view of thousands of brilliantly colored Pacific fishes from Hawaii, Australia and the Indian Ocean through an acrylic window the size of two movie screens.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy crap that's friggin amazing.







Look at the size of those sharks, man everything is huge in there for that matter.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

some more about the acrylic panel: although the largest viewing panel is now in the dubai mall



> The job of manufacturing Kuroshio Sea's massive window is given to Tetsuhiro Shikiyama and his company Nippura - the only company in the world capable of taking up the challenge. A single acrylic panel measuring 22.5 metres wide and eight metres high, it is the biggest aquarium window on earth. Constructed from acrylic resin, and a 'secret' glue, the 60 centimetre thick window is made from 7 separate panels, each of which is in turn made from 15 sheets of acrylic. Incredibly, the window will retain a clarity as perfect as fresh air.


I am still looking for more info about the filtration... i want to see how many, and how large of skimmers clean up after whale sharks, and what the skimmate looks like after removing even one shark dookie


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Filtration must be crazy and unbelievably massive, I would luv to see the specs on that filtration system.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

here's links that should cover the filtration aspect etc. for the world's largest aquarium:

http://www.georgiaaquarium.org/newsroom/pr...ort_systems.pdf

http://www.georgiaaquarium.org/newsroom/pr.../fact_sheet.pdf

http://express.howstuffworks.com/exp-ga-aquarium5.htm

from how stuff works:
*It takes 218 pumps, 141 sand filters and 70 protein skimmers to do this for the whole Aquarium. These pumps move 261,000 gallons of water per minute -- that's about 163,125 toilet flushes. Ocean Voyager alone requires 28 pumps and 56 sand filters, which clean about 1,800 gallons of water per minute. The life support staff must perform maintenance. This includes oil changes and filter changes on all of these pumps and filters. *


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No0dles said:


> here's links that should cover the filtration aspect etc. for the world's largest aquarium:
> 
> http://www.georgiaaquarium.org/newsroom/pr...ort_systems.pdf
> 
> ...


Very interesting info thanks.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

awesome.

that is what youtube should be for. not people bitching about other people, people trying to dance to songs, or people making their own sh*t movies.

click HD and full screen, and it is awesome.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info Noodles. 
seriously impressive stuff.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ja said:


> here's links that should cover the filtration aspect etc. for the world's largest aquarium:
> 
> http://www.georgiaaquarium.org/newsroom/pr...ort_systems.pdf
> 
> ...


Very interesting info thanks.
[/quote]

AMAZING!! Thank you for posting that!!

To me that would be a dream job maintaining and engineering that life support system.

I once dreamed of being a Marine Biologist, but in actuality I would rather be a marine systems engineer. I would love to design, maintain, repair, and upgrade massive aquarium life support systems!!

I some how ended up doing the same basic thing for TV stations with Video, Camera, Audio, Automation control, and live production systems..

Guess a strong background in plumbing as well as electronic systems would be in order...

Hmm....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

this thing is just amazing- thanks for making me watch it again pman/ronin!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

There is a real sense of calmness you get from watching that.. Now I remember why I got into the hobby! The best stress relief, I believe, ever!


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Those large aquariums are cool, but I'd rather see a freshwater system. You could do an awesome rift lake of amazon river system that would have far more interesting behavior. Could you imagine seeing 2k neon tetras swimming in a school together while watching some dwarf cichlids build nests out of sand and leaves.


----------

